
Card sharp used infrared contact lenses in Cannes poker scam - iuguy
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/france/10336587/Card-sharp-used-infrared-contact-lenses-in-Cannes-poker-scam.html
======
gus_massa
I don’t understand how the "infrared contact lens" works. Do they convert the
infrared light to visible light? Is that possible? Do they use visible light
and the "infrared" name is only marketing? I couldn’t find any information
with Google, only lot of infomercials.

